# Mortals need not apply!!



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.dynastar.com/US/US/cr-78-pro-r20-racing_DACC301_product_dynastar-skis-men-piste.html

So I was up in the shop near Mount Snow Friday afternoon getting my kids gear situation for the upcoming season taken care of. One of the owners, who I am good friends with, points at the above pair of Dynastar's and says "try and flex them!" 

So I go over to the rack and grab one and lean my 225ish lbs into it, and they BARELY flex!!! I felt like I was back in the 80's trying to flex a pair of K2 VO Slalom's (and anyone who has ever done that knows EXACTLY what I'm talking about!!!)

These Dynastars would be SO unpractical in anything resembling even semi soft snow, trees, bumps, situations where tight or even tight-ish turns are needed or any speed below say 40mph!!!! So impractical!! But I SO can't wait until they mount a pair up with demo bindings and I get a wide open Super G esque run down one of Mount Snow's WIDE runs first thing in the AM right after a freeze up!! 

I think I might have found a pair to add to my quiver!!  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Oct 13, 2013)

Too severe for me.  I tried the Blizzard Magnum 8.0 ti last season and it was fun...when it was fun. The stiffness wore me down.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2013)

I like the looks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I like the looks.



+ 1


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

So the lack of flex makes it better in holding an edge / reduce chatter on ice? I know nothing about race skis.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I think I might have found a pair to add to my quiver!!



If you race then I can see adding this to your quiver!  If not then I do not see the point of buying a vast array skis flex for varied terrain!   I ski an all mountian mid fat which seems to cover all bases!

However, we have a couple pair of 105 and 130 under foot skis for the few powder days we get now and then.  They were acquired as good deals or free!

However, a ski for all mountain and then a AT set up is clear reason for at least a two quiver!

BTW, not thinking that these were designed to be practical - however, I bet there will be the skier out there who wil by them for show and tell and not use them for there design!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> So the lack of flex makes it better in holding an edge / reduce chatter on ice? I know nothing about race skis.



If you're a STRONG, POWERFUL skier, who can really get the ski up on edge and hold it there from the start of turn initiation through the finish, that stiffness, when it is returned through the ski to the skier will essentially help "launch" you into the next turn and help you gain speed.

If you either can't hold the edge (read more likely as hang on) or aren't skilled/big enough to flex the ski, chances are it will be a rough, chattery, ugly ride down the hill that will have you essentially immediately looking to click out of the bindings and seek out another ski after one run!!

If one can handle this ski, AND has the proper HARD snow surface, this thing will be a rocket ship!  Otherwise it will more than likely have one looking for a new wintersport


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> So the lack of flex makes it better in holding an edge / reduce chatter on ice? I know nothing about race skis.



It is jot a race ski. But yes that is the quick way of saying it.
If a ski is flexing then it is not always in contact with the ground. If the edge isnt touching its not biting into the ice. Also a stiff ski gets force built up on it as you flex it through a turn. When you come out of the turn it relases that energy springing you out of the turn.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KevinF (Oct 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> So the lack of flex makes it better in holding an edge / reduce chatter on ice? I know nothing about race skis.



If you're going at the speed you're supposed to on that ski (or any race ski) -- i.e., really fast -- and you can get big edge angles throughout the turn, the g-forces you generate will bend the ski, which will pull you through a nice carved arc and launch you into the next turn.

If you try to pull a high-edge angle fast turn on a soft(er) ski, you'll wind up bending the ski so much that it'll pull you through an extremely short radius turn (i.e., more bend = shorter radius), which in turn has a high probability of wrecking your knees, breaking a leg, blowing you out of your bindings, all of the above, etc.

If you can't pull off a high-edge angle turn at speed on rock hard snow (and very few people can) and you're on a ski that you just can't bend (i.e., like the Dynastar model being discussed in this thread) -- well, you might as well be on a 2x4 for all the good it's doing you.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2013)

Dynastar has done some interesting stuff the past couple years.  I'm pretty sure that the ski you linked to is something that our Dynastar rep would ski on a hard pack day but he'll be on his Chams any other day.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 18, 2013)

I always pronounce it "Dine-a-star", even though I know it's pronounced "Din-a-star".  Don't know why.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2013)

Trekchick said:


> Dynastar has done some interesting stuff the past couple years.  I'm pretty sure that the ski you linked to is something that our Dynastar rep would ski on a hard pack day but he'll be on his Chams any other day.



So what you're trying to say TC, is that you WON'T be stocking them in the shop near Tahoe then  :lol:

I'm thinking that for those 2 or 3 mornings a year when I'm on the hill 1st thing after it was say 50 degree the day before, then a BIG cold front complete with a rain to quick squall of snow flash freeze resulting in 1st chair temps in the single digits and winds gusting well over 30 that these beasts will be perfect for maybe a couple of runs until a few folks actually manage to slightly shear off the top 0.1" of the frozen cord that the cats put down. Once even the slightest bit of loose granular is on the hill, then i'm thinking that it will just be too soft for these skis!


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 21, 2013)

drjeff said:


> So what you're trying to say TC, is that you WON'T be stocking them in the shop near Tahoe then  :lol:
> 
> I'm thinking that for those 2 or 3 mornings a year when I'm on the hill 1st thing after it was say 50 degree the day before, then a BIG cold front complete with a rain to quick squall of snow flash freeze resulting in 1st chair temps in the single digits and winds gusting well over 30 that these beasts will be perfect for maybe a couple of runs until a few folks actually manage to slightly shear off the top 0.1" of the frozen cord that the cats put down. Once even the slightest bit of loose granular is on the hill, then i'm thinking that it will just be too soft for these skis!



I would sleep in late on those 2 or 3  mornings a year before dropping $900 on a single purpose ski


----------



## KevinF (Oct 21, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I always pronounce it "Dine-a-star", even though I know it's pronounced "Din-a-star".  Don't know why.



Really?  I always thought it was Dean-uh-star.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2013)

I actually got to ski these Dynastars today! It was demo day at Mount Snow, and while I was over at the Dynastar truck checking out a pair of Cham 97's (BTW were surprisingly fun and both nimble and stable for what looks shape wise like a water ski!  ) I noticed a black pair hiding off in the corner of their demo rack!

When I asked the Dynastar guy if they were indeed the CR 78 PRO's he said yup, and then basically told me that compared to the Cham's I had just skied on, that these were about as inappropriate for soft spring like snow like it was today, that they don't even want to think about bumps or trees, and hate to go slow! I told him to set the bindings to my specs!  

First run down Freefall on the North Face - a few too many people on the top 1/3rd of the run to let these skis do what they want to, which is GO FAST!! I quickly found out that you really need to be on top of them and work to make them turn short and slow in soft snow! Then I got through the few lesson groups and found some open snow, and all I can say is "WOW!!" These skis freaking rip at speed! Unreal power and edge hold if you stay on them! I then headed to the main face and made 4 unobstructed high speed laps down a groomed smooth, but yet still somewhat firm Rollercoaster and my smile just kept getting bigger and bigger!

This is a pure, classical, all out GS race ski in essence! You've got to stay on top of them or else they'll eat you alive! And while it wasn't bulletproof, fast snow today, I did get some solid speed going on them, and if they do have a speed above which they don't like, it's above what 99% of folks on the hill at any given moment would consider skiing at!!

These skis would make a GREAT beer league race ski for a technically solid ex racer looking to leave all other competitors in the dust!

So impractical for most folks the vast majority of the time, but unbelievably fun today on the hill!!

I think I might of found a "one trick pony" ski to add to my quiver! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 22, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I actually got to ski these Dynastars today! It was demo day at Mount Snow, and while I was over at the Dynastar truck checking out a pair of Cham 97's (BTW were surprisingly fun and both nimble and stable for what looks shape wise like a water ski!  ) I noticed a black pair hiding off in the corner of their demo rack!
> 
> When I asked the Dynastar guy if they were indeed the CR 78 PRO's he said yup, and then basically told me that compared to the Cham's I had just skied on, that these were about as inappropriate for soft spring like snow like it was today, that they don't even want to think about bumps or trees, and hate to go slow! I told him to set the bindings to my specs!
> 
> ...



If you really are looking to a racing type ski to add to your collection, you may want to look at my Head Cyber World Cup. I was just thinking about listing them on Craig's List.
It will cost you a fraction of what the CR 78s are but the performance should be close. My Head's  dynamics on the slope are pretty much what you described for the CR 78s. They love speed and  if you stay on them, they rip. They do require firm and precise handling. Hard packed and "loud snow" is when these sticks shine. What I like about them the  most is their stability when carving a high speed turn.

 Although I'm a fairly aggressive skier, they were always too burly for me since I was trying to use them as an all mountain so it was a fight everytime I was not cranking high speed GS turns on hard pack. Subsequently, I ended up getting another skis  that were  more managable,  so the Heads never saw all that much use. They are fitted with Look 7.5  Maxplate binding. 

Someone with your skill and weight could really have fun on these on a hard cruising day.

Send me PM if interested.


----------



## tjrjr (Jan 21, 2014)

I had a set of dynamics(no topsheet design,just a small number under the binders) 210cm given to me by my brothers friend who was a racer in the early 80's. At the time i liked to ski fast and he was too small to actually get the best out of the skis. I was a skinny 6'1" 240lbs and these things would eat you alive if not pushed hard, but on our eastern ice they would hold a turn and line at any speed or condition if edged hard. you could do gs turns down any trail, but even think about getting in the backseat and you would loose all control and yardsale. They would tire you out if skied all day but i wish i never got rid of them.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I actually got to ski these Dynastars today! It was demo day at Mount Snow, and while I was over at the Dynastar truck checking out a pair of Cham 97's (BTW were surprisingly fun and both nimble and stable for what looks shape wise like a water ski!  ) I noticed a black pair hiding off in the corner of their demo rack!
> 
> When I asked the Dynastar guy if they were indeed the CR 78 PRO's he said yup, and then basically told me that compared to the Cham's I had just skied on, that these were about as inappropriate for soft spring like snow like it was today, that they don't even want to think about bumps or trees, and hate to go slow! I told him to set the bindings to my specs!
> 
> ...



Bump. You've got me inspired. I want to see if I can demo these this year. 

Not sure if you ever ski out west but if so you need to test drive them on the birds of prey WC course at Beaver Creek. Seeing as the trail is to WC specs (injected w/ water) and is not for mere mortals either, those ski's might just be paired for it.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 2, 2014)

Not sure this thread is serious.  Since when is a 184cm, 18m sidecut ski, without metal, with a 12-din binding on it, considered beefy?

My ice skis are 192cm, two sheets of _titanium_ (not titanal, which is actually high grade aluminum) with a wood core, ~27m sidecut, 85mm waist, Vist plate, lifters and 11-17 din salomons.  Weight: 20 lb.  No, they aren't all that stiff, because even most world cup skis aren't that stiff.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 2, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Not sure this thread is serious.  Since when is a 184cm, 18m sidecut ski, without metal, with a 12-din binding on it, considered beefy?
> 
> My ice skis are 192cm, two sheets of titanium with a wood core, ~27m sidecut, 85mm waist, Vist plate, lifters and 11-17 din salomons.  Weight: 20 lb.  No, they aren't all that stiff, because even most world cup skis aren't that stiff.



Well arent you special then....


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 2, 2014)

I just think it's hilarious that "mortals need not apply" is being used to describe what is basically a gaper carving ski for dentists.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 11, 2014)

I have no business on my volkl wc GS 187-they are essentially 2 x4 for me most of the time-on the rare instances when I get them up to speed and over- and maybe even flex them a bit- the  bite and energy is astounding-  got EM for 85- so a luxury splurge- been hitting the gym hard and have put on about ten  lbs- so I'll try again this year to make em work..


----------

